# aNY IDEAS ON loads for my 25-06



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I am planing on realoading my 25-06 with a nosler 110 accubond and well if anyone had the best powder for that or any other information I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

crewhunting,
I have had a 25-06 for a long time, close on 18 years, and have handloaded it since day one.
The best 2 powders for the 25-06 are RE22 and RE25, also, the best results seem to be with magnum primers.
The Nosler AB 110gr is a superb bullet, and I have 2 loads for it that you may use.
RE22 56gr, Fed215 primer and Remington brass flash hole deburred etc. Velocity is 3268fps and groups into .25MoA.
RE25 57.5gr, Fed215 primer and as above. Velocity is 3304fps and groups into .35MoA.

Both loads will need to be worked up to in your rifle, watching closely for excess pressure signs, these loads show no case head expansion from my rifle, but always work up from below.
I won't tell you the COL, because your rifle will most likely be different to mine, but start at about .020" off the lands.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

crewhunting said:


> ttt


Huh?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

yea to the top so if there was somone that didnt see it can see it at the top


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Get yourself Nosler's reloading manual.They tell you which of all the loads listed are the most accurate with all the powders/bullets.


----------

